# Quizzer:the " identify the rock/prog artists in this collage" game



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye.
get it on!


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Jon Anderson, Chris Squire, Bill Bruford, Tony Kaye ... but wait, no Rick Wakeman?!?!?

Come one now. Rick Wakeman is a dude! I first saw him perform in 1973, I think. He "played" the typewriter in a performance of Leroy Anderson's _The Typewriter_ with the West Australian Symphony Orchestra, conducted by David Measham (the guy who conducted the LSO on _Journey to the Centre of the Earth_ and _The Myths and Legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table_. Yes were on tour at the time, so this was a side performance he did while they were in the country. He later spent quite a bit of time in my city as he was good friends with Kevin Peek, who had moved there, and did a tour with Peek's band Sky, as a guest performer. I met him backstage at one of these performances, and ran into him later several times in the street during the 80's where he would nod a hello as we passed. (Do I name-drop? Yes, I do, unashamedly ... I've been a Wakeman fanboy since I was about eleven.) I'm stunned he's not in this image.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeppers.

That would be pre-Wakiepoos YES.

This gives you an idea of the time frame for all these artists - early 70s, late 60s. 

(Are you THE Browning Version Taplow?):tiphat:


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> (Are you THE Browning Version Taplow?):tiphat:


Certainly the source of my name. I have that very book - a first edition copy of _The Agamemnon of Aeschylus_ translated by Robert Browning, Smith, Elder & Co. London, 1877 - on my shelf as we speak. It is just what came to mind for some reason when choosing a screen name for this august forum. I prefer the 1951 Anthony Asquith film version of Rattigan's play. I'm actually very fond of a number of Rattigan's works.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Cm'on.

There are big Zappa fanboys on this forum.
And none of you recognized the Mothers of Invention?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Graham Bond

Crosby Stills Nash

The Who

Patrick Moraz and Mainhorse

.....

Fail !
FAIL !

You are all failtards!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Jack Bruce

Eric Clapton

Link Wray

Issac Hayes

Led Zeppelin

Stockhausen

Melanie

Richie Havens

John Mayall

Velvet Underground


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Plant, Page, Richie Havens, guy with the mustache at the right of Plant looks like Jim Pepper.

Loudon Wainwright to the left of Townshend. And Rory Gallagher left of Wainwright.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Correct!

Why you not say so before?


----------

